# Existiert array???



## JespDerProgrammierer (27. Sep 2015)

Hallo alle,
ich stecke vor einem problem:
ich will testen ob z.B. array[3] überhaupt existiert?
ich hab schon stunden gegoogelt und probiert aber hab noch keine lösung
der typ ist string

MFG JespDerProgrammierer

(Code kommt von Minecraft Mod Programmieren)


----------



## JespDerProgrammierer (27. Sep 2015)

Ich habe die Lösung:
wenn das array : array[] heißt
muss man:

```
if(array.length == 2){
//code
}
```
wenn es array[0] und array[1] geben muss.
Bei

```
if(array.length == 3){
//code
}
```
muss es array[0], array[1] und array[2] geben


----------

